# "Grounds For Divorce"



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

What are the tactical advantages of choosing a specific reason for getting divorced, and how are these proved? How does this affect a Pro Se divorce?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nod (Jul 2, 2012)

Unless you have concrete evidence of infidelity, then you would file irreconcilable differences.

If your spouse is stay at home, then expect to pay spousal support unless there is infidelity.

Judges favor the mother when custody is an issue, regardless of the reason for the divorce, unless her actions endanger them.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Nowadays, with no fault divorce being the rule in most states rather than the exception, there's very little to be gained in finding fault with your spouse. 

Skip the grounds trial and tens of thousands of dollars, and many months waiting for the courts to get to your case (at least in my state) and go right to the disputed parts of the divorce, such as custody, support, and asset distribution.

The less litigation the better. Especially for those who are going the pro se route, you know the saying "someone who represents themselves rather than using an attorney has a fool for a client".


----------

